# How is this better than a PSP /w CFW?



## El Blacksheep (Apr 27, 2010)

Not trying to rain on anybody's parade, just wondering why someone would get a Dingoo for emulating retro games when a PSP can do the same, and also play PS1 and PSP games on top of that o.O


----------



## prowler (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't think anybody has said "Dingoo is better than a PSP"
With a PSP, you're carrying a brick around with you if you solely want to emulate.
With the Dingoo, it (looks) a nice compact handheld which you can take anywhere you want.

and tbh, playing PS1 games on a PSP is a bit stressful when you need L1, L2, R1 and R2 buttons.


----------



## redact (Apr 27, 2010)

price, fact it uses mini sd over memorystick pro duo, size of handheld, fact that unlike the psp community, the dingoo community is not (yet) dead


----------



## El Blacksheep (Apr 27, 2010)

hmm okay, thought i was missing out on something.

carry on then.




EDIT:

 





			
				Prowler485 said:
			
		

> With a PSP, you're carrying a brick around with you if you solely want to emulate.
> With the Dingoo, it (looks) a nice compact handheld which you can take anywhere you want.
> 
> and tbh, playing PS1 games on a PSP is a bit stressful when you need L1, L2, R1 and R2 buttons.
> ...



Price I'll agree with, tho I firmly believe in "you get what you pay for."

MiniSD I don't see as a plus... you can get an adapter unit that converts two MicroSDs into one MS Pro Duo, allowing much more storage than on a MiniSD. Just my opinion tho.

Size is up to preference I guess. My hands tend to cramp up playing my DSLite. I don't have that issue with my PSP. Not to mention the A330 pic looks like a PSP knockoff: http://gbatemp.net/up/a330.jpg




I will say the linux distro & touch screen make it somewhat appealing.


----------



## omgmog (Apr 27, 2010)

One of the most notable benefits of the Dingoo over a PSP with CFW is that the Dingoo has "Dingux" linux available for it, which opens the door for ports of games/emulators, and new games/emulators.

Beyond that, there is an official SDK for the native OS on the Dingoo, and plenty of development happening on that too.


----------



## Overman1977 (Apr 27, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> price, fact it uses mini sd over memorystick pro duo, size of handheld, fact that unlike the psp community, the dingoo community is not (yet) dead



I was unaware that the PSP community was dead.  I'll have to tell that to the thousands of PSP users on the forums I frequent:
'You can't post, you're dead'.

It's all well and good to cheer for your favourite consoles, but there's no need to bash the others.  And just so you know, I'd buy the Dingoo if it wasn't for the emulators I have on both my PSP and DS; and while the DS's emulators (NES, SNES, Genesis, etc....) have problems with some games, my PSP has not had any problems with any of the old console games yet....but I have not tried them all.   

Some people also prefer a big screen to portability; just ask those who bought a DSi XL.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 27, 2010)

Overman1977 said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't get the impression that he was making fun of PSPers. I think you're just being a little too sensitive.

To be perfectly fair, without Dark_Alex and his team PSP development has slowed down considerably. I get the impression that people are simply waiting for something. Like the PSP Go to be hacked (fully, HBL is not perfect) or a new PSP model.

Back on topic... the ports and games on Dingux seem to be released at a steady pace these days. But that may slow down once the A330 comes out.

For now, the Dingoo is a nice, cheap (only in price) system with a relatively active hombrew community. It's not better than a PSP (although, it does a a functional [albeit slow] PS1 emulator), but it's a strikingly good competitor.


----------



## redact (Apr 28, 2010)

thaddius said:
			
		

> To be perfectly fair, without Dark_Alex and his team PSP development has slowed down considerably


this is what i meant^


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 28, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> price, fact it uses mini sd over memorystick pro duo, size of handheld, fact that unlike the psp community, the dingoo community is not (yet) dead



you can get a second hand psp slim for no more than £50-£60, mini sd hold so little and are a old format compared to memory stick pro, also the price of memory stick pro have gone down a bit, a 4gb memory card is not that expensive. the slim psp is a perfect size anyway, and it has a nice screen for emulation too, the last i heard the psps scene is still alive and kicking according to many psp homebrew websites out there.

face it the dingo is a blatant rip off of the psp, it's even designed like one.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 28, 2010)

omgmog said:
			
		

> One of the most notable benefits of the Dingoo over a PSP with CFW is that the Dingoo has "Dingux" linux available for it, which opens the door for ports of games/emulators, and new games/emulators.
> 
> Beyond that, there is an official SDK for the native OS on the Dingoo, and plenty of development happening on that too.



what other stuff are you going to emulate? a nes? the psp can emulate n64, sega saturn, dreamcast and ps1, what can the dingo do?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 28, 2010)

Dingoo has a "hold" switch -- so when you put it in your pocket while playing MP3s, it doesn't skip to the next track when the "next" button is nudged

My PSP always does this...


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 28, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Dingoo has a "hold" switch -- so when you put it in your pocket while playing MP3s, it doesn't skip to the next track when the "next" button is nudged
> 
> My PSP always does this...



a ipod does the same thing.....


----------



## sk8erbilly (Apr 28, 2010)

A PSP does have a hold button. You slide the power button down.


----------



## redact (Apr 28, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> you can get a second hand psp slim for no more than £50-£60,


----------



## WildWon (Apr 28, 2010)

I really don't think the Dingoo should be compared to a PSP.

I think it's a decent replacement in purchase over a PSP. I mean, you have to hack the PSP, first off. And there's a chance of bricking it. Yes, there's a fix, but for someone not that tech-savvy, the Dingoo is a GREAT portable way to play old games. Also, the TV out is a huge plus (have you seen those ripoff Atari/Nes systems that plug into a TV w/ 100 one-off games? Those sell like hot-cakes! And hot-cakes fucking sell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








)

If you have a PSP, run with it! If you don't, and you know how to safely hack a system, get a PSP!

Otherwise, out of the box, this thing is ready to go for old-gaming goodness.

Apples and oranges, people.


----------



## Another World (Apr 28, 2010)

El Blacksheep said:
			
		

> Not trying to rain on anybody's parade, just wondering why someone would get a Dingoo for emulating retro games when a PSP can do the same, and also play PS1 and PSP games on top of that o.O



the dingoo is alot smaller than the psp
there is psx4all port for the dingoo, it isn't perfect but it is showing promise
the dingoo is only $80 brand new
dingoo digital wants you to use roms, emulation, and homebrew were sony wants to stop you from doing the same on their system
you don't have to hack the dingoo to make it play anything, it works out of the box
the dingoo plays a slew of video and audio formats without the need of homebrew players

i could go on like this for a bit longer...

-another world


----------



## Dangy (Apr 28, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Dingoo has a "hold" switch -- so when you put it in your pocket while playing MP3s, it doesn't skip to the next track when the "next" button is nudged
> 
> My PSP always does this...



Lol, the PSP has a hold switch too.


----------



## WildWon (Apr 28, 2010)

EDIT: Aaaand, nevermind.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 28, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> dingoo digital wants you to use roms, emulation, and homebrew were sony wants to stop you from doing the same on their system


Yeah, fighting with Sony on the firmware thing is annoying.

With the Dingoo you don't have to worry about your little brother updating the firmware to an official, unhackable one by accident.

WildWon is right though; apples and oranges. Both are good systems.


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 28, 2010)

There's not much use comparing the Dingoo to the PSP. The Dingoo is simply a cheaper option to those that want a dedicated device for playing these older games. If someone wants PS1, N64 or PSP games (If you want Saturn, do yourself a favour and play it on a PC emulator!) on top of the classics then they should go with the PSP.

The Dingoo also plays a bad ass game of Duke Nukem 3D (I've said this a few times but it's still a nice plus to me!). PSP might have this too but if so I never got around to giving it a go.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 29, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crap... i totally forgot about that...

My bad


----------



## thaddius (Apr 29, 2010)

AshuraZro said:
			
		

> The Dingoo also plays a bad ass game of Duke Nukem 3D (I've said this a few times but it's still a nice plus to me!). PSP might have this too but if so I never got around to giving it a go.


The PSP does have a Duke Nukem port for it, but the last time I tried it you could save, but not load... That was over a year ago so they may have fixed that.


----------



## tenshinoneko (Apr 29, 2010)

wait what? duke nukem for psp? i never heard that T_T


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Apr 29, 2010)

El Blacksheep said:
			
		

> Price I'll agree with, tho I firmly believe in "you get what you pay for."



So if you get what you pay for then if one store is selling a psp for $150 and the other is selling the same thing for $200, the $200 one is then better?

Just because something isn't that expensive doesn't mean it's inferior to a less expensive item, it is true for some things but not all things.


----------



## Cermage (Apr 30, 2010)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> El Blacksheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think you missed his point. 

the only pros this has over the psp imo, is the ability to do all the emulation and homebrew (on the psp) out of the box. also for some finding 1000's, compatible 2000's, 3000's under/at 5.03 can be quite hard. this is a good alternative if all they want is to emulate a couple older systems.


----------



## Costello (Apr 30, 2010)

there's also a point that most people have omitted: the buttons/controller style...

the dingoo uses the same buttons and d-pad as nintendo handhelds and more precisely the SNES d-pad which is universally acknowledged to be awesome (see the "best controller" poll we had a while back, I think the SNES pad won?)

on the other hand, and thats just my personal opinion, the PSP controls completely suck. I've played the PSP a few times and the buttons (as well as the size of the thing) is what completely put me off. I'll never get a PSP because I hate the stick, the d-pad i found terrible, that alone is a killjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




again, personal opinion, but I think i'm not alone if i remember the "best controller" poll.

with the dingoo you basically get a snes controller with a screen


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Apr 30, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> i think you missed his point.



No I didn't, I was being overly dramatic and sarcasitc. Anyways his point doesn't make sense as I've bought several electronic devices in the past and can tell you that out of a majority of them the cheaper products worked just as good if not better and often lasted longer than the more expensive ones.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 30, 2010)

tenshinoneko said:
			
		

> wait what? duke nukem for psp? i never heard that T_T


I did mean Duke Nukem 3D, which apparently came out in '06.

Duke Nukem 1 & 2 weren't ported to PSP, but a Duke Nukem 1 (I think) clone, Dave Gnukem, _was_ ported to Dingux. I guess that's a Dingoo plus for the classic Duke Nukem fans out there...

EDIT: Also a Duke Nukem Trilogy was supposed to come out for PSP as a legitimate game, but it seems to have fallen into TBA hell if GameFAQs is any indication.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 30, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> omgmog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um excuse me?

Sega saturn? the framerate sucks balls.

n64? There are only a select few games that work 100%, and even less that run full speed.

Dreamcast? are you on crack? There isnt even an emulator released for it and even if there were, take this into consideration...the Xbox couldnt emulate it properly. So what makes you think the PSP can?

Do you even OWN a PSP?


----------



## Splych (May 2, 2010)

umm...
i own a PSP myself and before getting one, i already had the thought of getting a Dingoo.

but first off,
you can't compare the Dingoo and PSP. they are two different systems that are designed for 2 different things. the Dingoo was made to emulate all your ROMs and games and what not while the PSP was designed for you to buy games...

secondly,
if you compare the Dingoo and PSP right out of the box, clearly, the Dingoo would win in this section since you would be saving money. for PSP, for it to be hacked and used, you will need a Memory Stick (and a Pandora Battery. not always, if you wanna risk soft modding). unlike the Dingoo, whereas you can just use it right out of the box since it is technically "hacked" so your games can just be transfered to the Dingoo. with the dingoo having internal memory, you are already saving money.

now the only reason why i have a PSP is because it was sorta... Rushed. i had to get a new device to play my music, and the Dingoo was a little far off to my dad since it was made in Asia. I would consider the Dingoo for something more portable since it is easier to bring around unlike the bulky PSP... but overall, they seem to be equally even.


----------



## RedBaron (May 9, 2010)

I want one of these, it is real and has a 5 inch screen, size does matter if you are half blind
http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/485725/44342...64_bit_game.jpg


----------



## Costello (May 9, 2010)

RedBaron said:
			
		

> I want one of these, it is real and has a 5 inch screen, size does matter if you are half blind
> http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/485725/44342...64_bit_game.jpg


that looks like a counterfeit product? it says "SONY" on it... I doubt sony actually produces that... ?


----------



## RedBaron (May 9, 2010)

I have been assured it is not counterfeit and it does come from SONY but when, it's there answer to the Nintendo DSi XL
Even if it is counterfeit I want one


----------



## Salax (May 9, 2010)

RedBaron said:
			
		

> I have been assured it is not counterfeit and it does come from SONY but when, it's there answer to the Nintendo DSi XL


...By who? By the person trying to sell it to you?

It's counterfeit. Accept the obvious.


----------



## RedBaron (May 9, 2010)

I have no idea who is selling it but I wish I did I buy one


----------



## Salax (May 9, 2010)

RedBaron said:
			
		

> I have no idea who is sell it but I wish I did I buy one


...What?


----------



## Isaiah (May 9, 2010)

Salax said:
			
		

> RedBaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o.O lolwut o.o


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 9, 2010)

RedBaron said:
			
		

> I want one of these, it is real and has a 5 inch screen, size does matter if you are half blind
> http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/485725/44342...64_bit_game.jpg



Obvious fake is obvious. notice the complete lack of an analog stick. And the picture is obviously Photoshopped onto it, look at its bottom left.

Even if SONY did make these, I can't say that they'd sell too well. Your best bet is to get glasses.


----------



## clegion (May 16, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> RedBaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


forget analog, where is the select button?


----------



## nugundam0079 (Jun 1, 2010)

alot of **** riding on this board for the Dingo device..


----------



## trans am (Jun 17, 2010)

What about video playback which one would be the most convenient and powerful? I have no idea about the resolution that the Dingoo can handle and if the playback is smooth without hiccups, I'm actually at a doubt if I get the Dingoo or a PSP but getting info on the Dingoo is hard, can only find reviews on the emulators, not much on the media player capabilities.


----------



## Bulit (Jun 17, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> RedBaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## o0ICE0o (Jun 17, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Those sell like hot-cakes! And hot-cakes fucking sell.



You need a T-Shirt, my friend.


----------

